# Lye and Potash together?



## ranbeforewalked (Feb 8, 2011)

So I am interested in making a soap that is a combination of lye and potash soap.  I have been told that it can definitely be done through milling.  Is it possible to mix lye and potash in the same liquid and just do it all together?  SoapCalc seems to suggest it is.  Can someone help me here?

Thanks so much.


----------



## carebear (Feb 8, 2011)

not sure what you mean.  are you talking about making a soap with a combination of both sodium hydroxide and potassium hydroxide?


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 8, 2011)

Lye (sodium hydroxide) and potash (potassium hydroxide) will create cream soap, if both are added up front. I don't know about milling, since one would end up as a bar soap and the other more like liquid soap.


----------



## ranbeforewalked (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I was talking about making a combo.  

Soapbuddy that's what I figured. I have never done it before so I wanted to be clear.


----------

